# Upgrading hard drive on Brand new Roamio



## rodney111 (Jul 22, 2014)

OK, just got new Roamio Plus with Lifetime. Removed from box, opened, and replaced stock 1 TB drive with 3 TB Seagate drive. Boot Tivo.

It goes to the Getting program info screen, connects, configures, sets time, verifies account etc...but it won't get through "downloading program info." Says it was interrupted..check firewall, etc. I use both ethernet and wireless, even get rid of the router entirely and go direct connect to modem. Can never get the Tivo to set up.

Frustrated, I gave up on the 3 TB Hard drive back and switched back to the 1 TB original. Tivo works perfectly and I get the initial setup easily finished.

Should I try the 3 TB drive again now that I have completed setup? What's the difference between my 3 TB drive and the original 1 TB drive?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

rodney111 said:


> OK, just got new Roamio Plus with Lifetime. Removed from box, opened, and replaced stock 1 TB drive with 3 TB Seagate drive. Boot Tivo.
> 
> It goes to the Getting program info screen, connects, configures, sets time, verifies account etc...but it won't get through "downloading program info." Says it was interrupted..check firewall, etc. I use both ethernet and wireless, even get rid of the router entirely and go direct connect to modem. Can never get the Tivo to set up.
> 
> ...


Was your drive a WD, with the 1Tb drive you got your software updated, that updated software is now in flash, so now your 3Tb drive does not have to go through the update, but it should have works in the first place, but I never tried putting a 3Tb drive into a new Roamio before I set up the unit to make sure all was working before changing out the drive.


----------



## elborak (Jul 15, 2014)

I got in a Plus yesterday (my first Tivo after nursing my ReplayTVs for as long as I could). I'd prepped a 4TB WD drive before it arrived (wdidle3, bad sector scan, 4TB setup) and dropped it in before I ever powered up the box. Went without a hitch.


----------



## rodney111 (Jul 22, 2014)

The original 1TB drive which works fine is WD. The replacement drive I wanted to use was 3TB Seagate.

Now that it's set up correctly, wondering if it is worth the effort to take everything apart again and try the 3 TB. Perhaps if the flash is now setup, it might be worth a try?


----------



## rodney111 (Jul 22, 2014)

elborak said:


> I got in a Plus yesterday (my first Tivo after nursing my ReplayTVs for as long as I could). I'd prepped a 4TB WD drive before it arrived (wdidle3, bad sector scan, 4TB setup) and dropped it in before I ever powered up the box. Went without a hitch.


I didn't think I needed to fiddle with the 3TB drive like that, only 4 TB...maybe I'm wrong...


----------



## elborak (Jul 15, 2014)

rodney111 said:


> I didn't think I needed to fiddle with the 3TB drive like that, only 4 TB.


That is correct.


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

If you have the capability, I'd suggest doing a quick "erase"/reformat of the Seagate via your computer. I had something similar happen and as soon as I "erased" the drive using my mac's 2 minute "erase", my Roamio immediately recognized my 3tb drive. And I really love the extra space, so for me it was worth upgrading the stock drive. Much better to do it now, unless you're going to be completely fine with losing recordings, and retweaking all your settings later.


----------



## rodney111 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for the input everybody. When I find time, I may try it again and report back,


----------



## rodney111 (Jul 22, 2014)

I followed the advice here and finally got it to work. I wiped the drive clean (even though it was new) using kill disk. Took about 5 hours. The swapped it with the original Tivo drive and setup went without a hitch... Now with 470+ HD hours!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

rodney111 said:


> I followed the advice here and finally got it to work. I wiped the drive clean (even though it was new) using kill disk. Took about 5 hours. The swapped it with the original Tivo drive and setup went without a hitch... Now with 470+ HD hours!


A quick erase would have done the job for the Roamio upgrade, what you did is clean up a drive that might have come from a CIA computer.


----------



## rodney111 (Jul 22, 2014)

lessd said:


> A quick erase would have done the job for the Roamio upgrade, what you did is clean up a drive that might have come from a CIA computer.


LOL! Thanks Les!


----------

